# Best school in Indy?



## INDYFIGHTER (Apr 21, 2008)

I live in Indianapolis and I thought I'd heard of a Modern Arnis Acadamy here in town but can't find any listing anywhere.  Does anyone have any information on it or any other reputible school that teaches Kali/Escrima?


----------



## arnisador (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm in Terre Haute and I understand there are some good options out there. The Modern Arnis group (that's my art) that I know of in Indy is through Will Higginbotham's Ryukyu Dojo. George Dillman, Remy Presas, and Wally Jay used to tour together (the "Triple Threat" seminars) and so often those who teach one of those arts also teach another one or two of them. There's also a Pekiti Tirsia Kali group in the area; Tim Waid is doing a seminar with them this weekend.

Look for Nene Tortal's upcoming seminars in Terre Haute and other areas! There are always FMA seminars in Indy, Terre Haute, Bloomington, and Evansville (I think Dan Inosanto is returning there soon), as well as at the Wetsokey Academy up north.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 21, 2008)

Lots to choose from in a big city so choose wisely!


----------



## pesilat (Apr 21, 2008)

I know both Will Higginbotham and Craig Carpenter (the guy who runs the Pekiti Tirsia group) and they are both excellent guys.

Unfortunately, I haven't seen any of their FMA. I've met Will when he was hosting seminars with one of my non-FMA instructors and I've attended a pressure point seminar that Will taught. He is a great guy, very personable and a good instructor. As I say, though, I haven't seen much of his FMA so can't really judge that.

I used to see Craig - and work out with him - a lot at Mande Muda seminars. I can definitely vouch for Craig's skill/ability in Mande Muda. And I know the kind of dedication he had to training in general so I would assume that his Pekiti Tirsia is top notch. He's also a good guy, very solid and, in my experience, very down to earth.

Mike


----------



## USMATCSensei (Apr 25, 2008)

Master Higginbotham is really cool person and is very knowledgable about escrima. I train with him when i can but I have to drive from OKlahoma.
here is his web page if you have any questions go there.www.theryukyudojo.com
Hope you find what you are lookin for.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 25, 2008)

I have met him on several occasions and like him but like *pesilat *I have never seen his FMA, only his Ryukyu Kempo!


----------

